# Guess where we went today.Pic Heavy



## fussyray (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Crickett (Oct 18, 2010)

We took the kids last Sunday! I didn't get nowhere near as many pics this year as I did last year. I was really disappointed. My camera was acting up & the battery went dead. 

That bear had several people fooled on our hayride. 1 lady actually got a little scared. It was kinda funny.


----------



## fussyray (Oct 18, 2010)

a few more


----------



## rip18 (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks like a fun day!


----------



## quinn (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice shootin!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mlbfish (Oct 18, 2010)

Great shots. Kids and Grand kids used to love it when we went up there.


----------

